# Making a little DBStalk history.



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

The first ever thread to spread across 2 sites ( DBStalk.com and Scott's www.satelliteguys.us) is coming soon, concerning DirecWay.

Simple to do. I just post the same thing on both sites with a vice versa link back and forth.


----------

